# What outboard for a repower?



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Just starting to research my repower options. I've got a Scout 177 bay boat. Right now it's got an old Johson 150 on it which is max HP...recommended is 90-115.



I know I want to go with 4-stroke and I've narrowed it down to Honda, Suzuki and Yamaha.



I'm thinking either the Honda 90EFI, Suzuki 115 or Yamaha 115. I'm not really sure how big a difference there will be between 90 and 115 HP. Interested to hear all of your thoughts on the engine brand and the horsepower to go with.



Thanks!



Hall


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone...any opinions, pros/cons of the brands?


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Buy a Yamaha thru CCA and save BIG $$$. Lower than wholesale prices and no sales tax.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure you know,but just in case you do not, four stroke motors weigh more. Not sure what your 150 weighs, but I bet a 115 four stroke is all most the same weight, maybe more. Suzuki and Yamaha both make great 4 strokes. You might want to consider a 115 etec. Just a thought.:toast


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *floridays (4/6/2008)*I'm sure you know,but just in case you do not, four stroke motors weigh more. Not sure what your 150 weighs, but I bet a 115 four stroke is all most the same weight, maybe more. Suzuki and Yamaha both make great 4 strokes. You might want to consider a 115 etec. Just a thought.:toast




According to NADA, my current engine weighs 370. The 90 honda is slightly less than that and the suzuki and yamaha 115's are both about 30-40lbs more and the evinrude e-tec 115 is about the same.



I considered the etec, but I narrowed the search down to four strokes for various reasons. I'm really wanting to go with the honda, I'm just concerned that once I do it, I'm going to wish I had put a little bit more juice back there.


----------



## chuck6927 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is CCA? Sounds like a good place to shop.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Howdy Rat,

E-tec has had issues, I hear a lot. If I were you I would go talk to Kenny (Sequoia)@ Emerald Coast, he knows motors!!!!. One thing to consider is, what are your current controls compatible with, unless you don't care. It will save you some re-rigging cost at $90/hr +/-.

all three 4 strokes are good, i would look for who's offering the best warranty or rebate. whatever you buy, make sure their offering the free extended warranty, and buy the most power you can buy and afford.

availability will be an issue too and may have some bearing on your decision. Most boats are package deals with motor companies now, but Tony (Voodoo louge) knows a guy in North Carolina that sells individual motors and he can do the rigging.

You also save sales tax that wayI think!

Good Luck

for the record, Yamaha, Suzuki, and Honda, 4 stroke,in no particular order only because I don't have enough experience with all except reports i hear.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (4/6/2008)*Howdy Rat,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've talked to Kenny. He's been working on my old motor. He's got the yamaha. I've located all of the ones I've narrowed it down to, in stock locally, priced them out (all end up being about the same), with controls, prop, gauges (they are old, time for new stuff anyways), installed. The honda by far has the best warranty...5 years, the others are 3. And since I'm buying an in-stock motor, I'm not getting any rebates, but they are all ones that the dealerships have bought on the "to good of a deal to pass up" program from the manufacturer(supposedly). 



It's really going to boil down to if I think 90 hp cuts it or not. Honestly, I don't see why it won't. The difference between 90 and 115 is negligible and once it's on plane, it'll scoot about the same anyways. And there will normally never be more than 3 people on it. 



Thanks for the input....KEEP IT COMING. I want to hear it all.



Hall


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

You know all of this is only going to lead up to an argument about what motor is the best. 

So let's lay some ground rules, you tell only what you have personally experienced, not "I heard" or "I was told" but only first hand knowledge. 

I own an E-tec, I have owned Yamaha's, Mercury's, Johnson's, Evinrudes and even a Sears; quite frankly for what I put them own they served their purpose. 

I wanted an E-tec in 2006 because it was the most technially advanced, performance driven motor that I could find. I talked to the owners of several and found that most problems " I had heard" about didn't exist. There were some lower unit issues on the '05 but Evinrude was quick to make it right. 

Is is better than a Yamaha 4-stroke, in some ways yes, others no.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Rat, i'll warn you, don't cheap out like a friend of mine and end up under powered, you will be extremely sorry; if you're going to spend the money, step up to the plate!!!!

Nothing worse than taking your friends out and you have to cross the bay to get on a plane....Ok everyone, move to the front of the boat, oK everyone to the middle, Ok it is now safe to sit in the back of theboat!

get my point, plus i believe you lose fuel mileage that way as well!

Good luck


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 150 Honda, love it. In any event, I would stick with 4 stroke. Sea-r-cy


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

How much does your boat hull weigh without the motor? If you are going to go with the heavier 4 stroke, you better not drop the hp down. There is nothing worse than an underpowered boat. Especially with what you are used to on the boat with a 150 2 stroke. The rule of thumb is to always power on the upper end of your hp range of your boat. You run a serious risk of buyer's remorse if you put a 4 stroke 90hp on that boat and it runs like a dog. Just remember also that your 4 strokes on that boat are probably not gonna run as fast and have the pop that your 2 stroke johno had. If you are really leaning with a honda, what about the 115 honda instead of the 90?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BudYsr (4/6/2008)*How much does your boat hull weigh without the motor? If you are going to go with the heavier 4 stroke, you better not drop the hp down. There is nothing worse than an underpowered boat. Especially with what you are used to on the boat with a 150 2 stroke. The rule of thumb is to always power on the upper end of your hp range of your boat. You run a serious risk of buyer's remorse if you put a 4 stroke 90hp on that boat and it runs like a dog. Just remember also that your 4 strokes on that boat are probably not gonna run as fast and have the pop that your 2 stroke johno had. If you are really leaning with a honda, what about the 115 honda instead of the 90?




Hull weight around 1k lbs. Two reasons for the lower HP honda in the mix: 1) the hondas are more expensive per HP 2) what is available in stock



Thanks for the info and duly noted on the lower hp. I'm thinking 115 is the way to go, probably gonna check further into the suzuki.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if Kenny still has them or not, but I was talking to a little while ago and he had some new, non current Yamahas at a really good price.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

The suzuki's are worth further look, IMO. You could actually put a 140 suzuki on which weighs in at 410 pounds and is actually a tad LESS in weight than the suzy 115 and 90hp motors and have the extra hp when you need it(I have heard that 140 is a little generous on the rating of that motor) I've never heard much in the way of problems with the suzy's either.

Too bad you have ruled out the Etec.....a 115 Etec would be just light enough and be a sweet match for that scout. Haven't heard of much trouble from that motor either.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sosmarine (4/6/2008)*I don't know if Kenny still has them or not, but I was talking to a little while ago and he had some new, non current Yamahas at a really good price.




That's the yamaha I have priced...although, after looking a little deeper, don't think they are the right shaft size.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that hull and the Yami 2-stroke, 90 are a perfect match. Kinda like me and Penelope Cruz, although she has yet to realize that.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Compare this to the other's your looking at.



But 1st i want to say the Yamaha's do some weird things when hooked to muffs to be flushed. 

like burning water pumps up. yes i know they have a flush port.



Don't believe me? Ask Kenny. I still don't understand it. But I ran Murpherslaw's '05 70 hp on muffs and had problems. yes I have PLENTY of water pressure at the house and can run BOTH of my DF 140 Suzzy's at the same time, so that is not a issue.



So let's look a little farther.



yes the DF 140 on your boat would be my pick above the DF 115, same weight, but a dealer fall's under a liabilite thing and they are not going to over power a hull.



Suzuki has extended their Gimmie 6 program. 6yr warranty. 



Suzuki has a timing chain. [No Belt]

Suzuki has a higher output alt.

Suzuki has a lower gear ratio and swings a bigger prop.



They are usually cheaper than the others.


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

glad that it seems u might be leaning to the 115 or up instead of the 90 hp. i have been in lots of boats and nothing is worse than to underpower. various reason's from the safety of being able to get movin fast, to performance and economy and so on. i have twin 115 suzuki 4strokes 2004 models on my twinvee and love em. great fuel mileage and really quiet. i've had them for a year now and not a single problem period. bought mine at paradise marine over near gulf shores. they sell yamaha, honda and suzuki motors. salesman made a point that stuck with me. walk into the shop at these big centers and see what and how many motors are being worked on....they didn't have a single suzuki being worked on at the time...when i was buyin props, the accuprop guy gave these motors great comments. told me don't worry bout over revin them they will take any abuse i can dish out. that guy deals with alot of motors. i do like the timing chain instead of belt idea in my engines alot better. i purchased a 2002 25hp honda four stroke and put it on a j16 carolina skiff for my dad at his retirement. if u saw how he abused it and it's never missed a stroke u'd be a believer in honda's too. that motor is 5 years old and we changed the water pump one time...that's it. that was from running it on the beach for 4years flounder fishing and the sand finally ate all but one blade off the impeller and it was still pumpin water when we changed it... he's run over rock jetties and bent props, fishes the alabama river running over logs and mud and everything and it still runs as good as the day i bought it. Mike Wright "getin2it" has a 150 yamaha 4stroke. motor runs good, very quiet and get's that great fuel mileage. he did have problems with it cutting out and kenny spent hours and hours and called the yamaha tech in after throwin parts at it for awhile. think the final verdict was the fuel injectors had rusted inside and they changed them all, this motor was only a couple years old. it's back to running sweet but that is a concern u might address. all the above is personal experience and not "i heard" or "i know a guy" cause i too get tired of that crap. my personal info and experiences to help u and i don't believe in this day and time u can go wrong with any of these motors. good luck and please post a thread about what u picked and how satisfied u are....might help somebody else out....


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Honda is harder to work on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The suzuki 140 is the way to go. That will get you close to your max horsepower rating. If you want to go fast and keep your money in the U.S.A. go with a mercury optimax. A 150 Optimax weighs 430 pounds and will make that boat scream. The guys over on the florida sportsman forum are crazy about these motors.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a Yamaha 115 4 stroke and its the best engine I have ever owned. I have had it since 05' and its never had trouble starting up.My boat isa little heavy for its size, but we can still hit around 40mph full speed. After a full days fishing, I'm always confident that its going to start up and we are getting back home.

I would consider Yamaha foryour repowering


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a 150 suzuki 4 stroke and its a great motor no issues. I had tune up work on it before I moved done by Posner, great service and easy to work with.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

You really can't go wrong with any of the three all are great motors. The Zuke is by far the cheapest of the three which may make the decision easy. The 90 may be a little underpowered I would go with the 115 for sure andgo ahead and spend the extra cash on the Yammi.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

You should give the E-Tech more thought, it's a good motor for the money and they were offering extended warranties. All the people I know who run them on their boats swear by them. I priced an 08 250 installed with new controlls for my boat and it was $3,600 cheaper than Yamaha.


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

how much does the e-tec oil run and the spark plugs that you replace every other month? I found that out the hard way.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

flipthelid, I never gave it any though but is it a good point.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *flipthelip (4/7/2008)*how much does the e-tec oil run and the spark plugs that you replace every other month? I found that out the hard way.


He wouldn't spend any more on oil and plugs with an etec on that scout than what he would spend on 4 stroke maintanence. Its a wash there on cost to operate. 

If you were having to replace spark plugs every two months then you need to see the dealer of the Etec because "houston, you have a problem"......


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a untrue statement if you service the 4stroke yourself.



It cost's me $20 per motor for oil and filter every 100hrs.



A gallon of that E-Tec 100 oil is at least $30. How many hours does it take to burn that out?

25hrs? --- 50hours?


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump That is right on the spot $35-45 on the e-tec oil and spark plugs $13.00. Yes Houston all I had was problems with the e-tec, that is why I went 4-stroke. 2 years of seeing the shop was enough. No work on the motor is crap in salt water zincs, they must have that special gear lube.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *X-Shark (4/8/2008)*That is a untrue statement if you service the 4stroke yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A gallon of the Etec 100 oil lasts me all damn season in my 90, not sure about how many hours that is but it sips the stuff. I would say its over 50 hours for sure. Put it to you this way, the amount of boating I can do on a gallon of that is about the amount of time I would go between oil changes IF I had a 4 stroke(and I would do those myself as well) Anyway, not every boat owner will do the boat service on his own for savings like you said. This horse has been beat to death about the 4 stroke cost vs. the Etec cost so lets not get into a pissing match about it. They are both good engines IMO. My 90 Etec has served me trouble free for over 3 years now and hasn't cost me much more than the fuel.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

if evinrudes are so great why is there alwats someone having to stick up for them?


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *billin (4/8/2008)*if evinrudes are so great why is there alwats someone having to stick up for them?


there is always good and bad about any outboards,anybody can get a lemon.i have had people tell me that hondas suck or suzukis are terrible.take care of a motor and most will treat you right.


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

yes but if you look who is sticking up for the evinrude he is sponsered by them. They must pay good.:clap


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *flipthelip (4/8/2008)*yes but if you look who is sticking up for the evinrude he is sponsered by them. They must pay good.:clap


 If you are talking about me, I am not sponsored by evinrude. I just put it in my signature. I wish I was a big time fishing pro that had the luxury of paid sponsors.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

I love my 08 suzuki 140 4stroke and the spec on the 140's weight is right, it is a few pounds lighter than the 115. they got those 6yr warr all the time and mine is great on fuel and is very very quiet. If you haven't had a 4stroke the lack of noise is great. you can talk while running and you can drive right up on bait fish and not spook then near as easy as with a loud 2 stroke. my situation is a 98 seapro cc with a t-top and always alot of gear in it and got trim tabs. I top out at 42mph at 6,000 and cruize at 30mph at 4,500rpm. I have a ss 20pitch suzuki prop. just to let you know, if you go with the suzuki, you have to use a suzuki prop, the gear cases have alot of gear in them and the props are special and have alot of "rake" in them. basicly if you dont the boat wont lift up out of the water and it will just plain suck and suck gas. not really a big deal though, the props alum and ss are truely very fair in price and not the tipical scarry dealer price you would expect for a factory prop. Also think about this, the seatow uses suzuki and if the guy that comes and gets "you" when your stuff dont work its got to mean something right? good luck with your money pit project. and i second the DONT BE CHEEP get what you want and will be happy with and dont turn down more power, i almost got the 115 and I KNOW I wouldn't been happy with the performance, get the 140 alot of dealers in the area someone will give you a deal.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

I own a f115 yamaha, bought it new in '05, around 600 hours with no problems. You have to use yamaha oil and follow a exact maintinance scedule.100hrserviceing is easy enough but the valve adjustments are out of my league.

I also own a pair of 04 bf150s hondas these have 1100hrs with no problems.They run much quieter than the yamaha,have a real altinator ,and doing a 100hr service is easy.I put water pumps on at 600hrs. That was easy too.

My advice, buy local from a reputable dealer. Get a turn key package,dont forget to upgrade your water seperators.

good luck, Captain Rog'


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yaa maaa haaa!!!

And use Emerald Coast if you can. Tony and crew just tuned up my 225 Yamaha.

Don't know what they did but it has much more power and better mileage than before.


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Try Joes Motor Service Hartford Al. PH 588-2968 area code 334 I think, I am from Baker bought a key west and a 140hp 4 stroke suzuki in 2005 saved a ton.HE also sells honda. Low over head he,s located in the sticks. HE.s a Rhino boat dealer and keywest supplier.


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

what kind of engine did you get?


----------



## duckear (Apr 19, 2008)

Why a 4 stroke?



I think the Optimax has all the bugs worked out, esp in the mid range motors.



Ask yourself. Why are there 4 stroke outboards? Because they are the best choice or is it because it is the easiest choice for the factories to make the tree-huggers happy?


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

ask sea tow who he tows in the most and go from there


----------

